# اسئلتكم وتعليقاتكم على دورة ماكينات حقن البلاستيك



## م / محمود (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الاعضاء الكرام​حتى تستمر الدورة بالشكل المطلوب نرجو التزامكم بوضع اسئلتكم وتعليقاتكم على الدورة في هذا الموضوع وليس بموضوع الدورة لمنع التشويش والحفاظ على ترابط المواضيع
واى عضو كريم يريد المشاركو يمكن و ضع مشاركته هنا ولكم جزيل الشكر 





منقول​


----------



## assd (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو من حضرتك التحدث عن طرق التحكم في هذه الصناعة 
وجزاك الله خيرا
مهندس محمد فهمي


----------



## abugaydah (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم جزاكم الله خيرا ان تشيروا علينا بافضل الماكينات لعمل الموسير البلاستيكيه


----------



## محمد العدوى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

this very nice information and we want mour about this


----------



## mohamed zayan (26 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك اللة خيرا
نحن طلبة بكالوريوس ميكانيكا جامعة الازهر
الحمد للة مشروعنا فى اعادة تدوير البلاستيك واثره على جودة المنتج
وجزاكم اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الباشمهندس محمود اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات القيمة ولن ما اقصده ان العمليات الاخري لها علاقة بالبلاستيك ولو تلاحظ من خلال الاسئلة احدهم يسال عن صناعة مواسير البلاستيك ما وددت ان انوه اليه اخي الفاضل ان عمليات تشكيل البلاستيك الاخري تمر عليها حتى مرور الكرام لان ستواجه اسئلة من هدا القبيل كيف ممكن صناعة علب الشامبو والمواسير ومقابض اواني الطهي وكل صريقة منهم تختلف عن الاخرى من نفخ وبثق وكبس وغيرها واعتقد اخي الفاضل لاداعي ان تكتب الحقن بالبونت العريض في ردك على الملاحظة اشكرك مجدداعلى المجهود الجبار وبالتوفيق


----------



## غيث طارق (26 نوفمبر 2006)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة وارجو ان تعزز شرحك بالصور العملية لحبيبات البلاستك واين يمكن استخدام كل نوع من انواع هذه المواد التي تم تصنيفها.
اكرر شكري وتقديري لهذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## a7med4u (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## s1d2 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ارغب في معرفة كيف يتم انتاج wood plastic composition

اعني بذلك استخدام نشارة الخشب + البلاستيك = الواح خشبيه ذات قوه


----------



## ميثم العنزي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الله ايخليك ويحفظك للنادي ان شاء الله


----------



## mjmm (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Haythem (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وأزادكم علماً، وأشكر لكم هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م. خطاب (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*رائع*

:1: جزاكم الله خيرا:1:


----------



## al_nasser (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## tareq alshamaa (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود
ونسأل الله أن يعيننا أن نتابع ونتفالع بكل قوة مع الدورة أن نستفيد منها
ونسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه خير الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## sam_fx (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
اشكر لك الموضوع الكريم وأود أن اسأل عن انواع الماكينات وماركاتها وكيفية صناعة القوالب بأشكال متعددة ما هو المطلوب لصناعة قالب وماهي المادة التي يصنع منها وأرجو في النهاية أن توثق المحاضرات على شكل ملف واحد 

ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر13 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكر القامين علي اعمال هذا المنتدي علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## mmmahmoud (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيكم وأزادكم علماً، وأشكر لكم هذه المعلومات القيمة*

بارك الله فيكم وأزادكم علماً، وأشكر لكم هذه المعلومات القيمة​


----------



## مهندس احمد المولى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله يااخي في لله


----------



## alakkad (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الأنابيب اللاستيكية تستخدم في صرف مياه المجاري والأمطار وشبكات المياه ذات الحمل للضغوط وشبكة الهاتف شكرا لكم


----------



## العمار (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عاشت ايدك مهندس محمود واتمنى لك التوفيق
اخوك المهندس علي العمار
بغداد-العراق


----------



## Eng_Hisham (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بدايه رائعه وإلى الأمام انشاءالله


----------



## يحيـى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بداية طيبة وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## معتصم111 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله:20:


----------



## hggi (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الي الامام


----------



## waleedwhm (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على العرض بالدورة ويسعدنى المشاركة 
وليد


----------



## eng_shuhemh2005 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdo_hadi (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdo_hadi (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراو شكرا للجميع


----------



## dawy66 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

هذه بدايه طيبه ونرجو المزيد بالتفصيل بما فيها المعدات والاجهزه المستخده فى حقن البلاستيك ونقدم لكم الشكر على الجهد المبذول


----------



## dawy66 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

هذه بدايه طيبه ونرجو المزيد بالتفصيل بما فيها المعدات والاجهزه المستخدمــه فى حقن البلاستيك ونقدم لكم الشكر على الجهد المبذول


----------



## م . نادين (27 نوفمبر 2006)

خطوة جيدة ونرجو التزويد بالمراجع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## assd (27 نوفمبر 2006)

هذه بداية طيبة منكم ونرجو التعاون في البحث عن نظامال تشغيل والتحكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا
مهندس محمد فهمي


----------



## farestw (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## iceman (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ممتاز اكمل وفقك الله


----------



## الديوان (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا ً ... وزكاة العلم نشره​*


----------



## Mostafa Alpha (27 نوفمبر 2006)

Good Man
Good Man


----------



## mohamed zayan (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## abdo1 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بدايه جميله جدا وفي انتظار المزيد بأقصي سرعه لان الموضوع مفيد وشيق جدا والي الامام دائما


----------



## احمد الغول (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن لى رجاء 
اريد دورات تعليميه عن اعادة تصنيع اطارات السيارات وتكلفة انشاء مصنع لها


----------



## s1d2 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اقتراح يا اخوان

اللي بيسوي رد عشان يقول الله يعطيك العافيه الخ .......

*اتمنى يقولها بدون كتابه خلونا نستفيد ولا تكثروا الردود اللي مالها داعي*


----------



## harwel (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم ولازلنا ننتظر الباقي ولكم جزيل الشكر على ماتقدمونه لنا من خلال المنتدى الرائع فشكرا لكم وللمنتدى تحياتي


----------



## abugaydah (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم لمن عنده ماكينه لصناعة مفاتيح الكهرباء الرجاء مراسلتى على 
xxxxxx
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات
المشرفة


----------



## maidi (28 نوفمبر 2006)

خطوة ممتازة للتعرف بهذا الجزء من الاختصاص
أتمنى من الزملاء الذين لديهم معارف في مختلف الإختصاصات أن يزويدونا بما لديهم ، وجزاكم الله عنّا كل خير


----------



## sail (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذة اللفتة البارعة منكم ارجو ان تمدونا اكثر فاكثر و الى الامام
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmedhassaan2003 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*بداية موفقة ورائعة
جزاكم الله خيرا
هي دي المعلومات المفيده والقيمة عن علم ودراسة ولا بلاش
ألف مليون مليون شكر.
وجعل الله كل حرف في ميزان حسناتك.*


----------



## mohyieldean (28 نوفمبر 2006)

good luck for you and my attention with and incouragement to this series of lecture....really thanks


----------



## فادي-83 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك م. محمود على هذا المجهود و نرجو ان لا تبخل علينا بالمزيد ان وجد , الشرح جيد جيدا لكن حبذا لو كان هناك بعض الرسوم التوضيحية - اخوك المهندس فادي المناصير -هندسة مواد و معادن-الاردن


----------



## abdo_hadi (28 نوفمبر 2006)

خالص شكرى لكم جميعا و ارجو ان تمدونا بالمزيد


----------



## abdo_hadi (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اعز الله الاسلام و المسلمين بمن ينفعهم و يرتقى بشئونهم


----------



## abuzreaq (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود


----------



## م. عبدالله يسلم (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو من الاخوان تحديد انواع الابلاستيك المستخدم في تعبئية المواد الغذائية وطرق اختبار هذه المواد البلاستيكية


----------



## mohamed ouda (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزء


----------



## خالد صلاح الدين (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو من المهندس محمود ان يحاول ارفاق صور توضيحية فى هذه الدورة وجزاك اللة كل خير على هذا المجهود وشكرا.............


----------



## خالد صلاح الدين (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو من المهندس محمود ان يحاول ارفاق صور توضيحية فى هذه الدورة وجزاك اللة كل خير على هذا المجهود وشكرا.............


----------



## arelshazly (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا م/محمود ونود ألا نستعجل الأمور حتى نرى باقى المحاضرات وبالتوفيق بإذن الله


----------



## علاء محسن علي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز ارجو ان تبين انواع البولي اثلين __ طبعا هناك ثلاث انواع من الدرجات ... وهي مرتفع الكثافة وتستعمل للمواد الكهربائيه ومنخفض الكثافه اقل صلابه والخطي يعني اقل كثافة من المنخفض للعلم فقط ... وجزاكم الله خيرا في هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس محمود وأرجو توضيح أنواع ال Pvc


----------



## وائل عبده (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس محمود


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو من المهندس محمود ان يحاول ارفاق صور توضيحية ولقطات فديو وخصوصا فى طرق التصنيع فى هذه الدورة وجزاك اللة كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير وبداية موفقة وربنا يساعدك ويقويك ويجزيك خيرا على تعبك لأخوانك


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخ محمود جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً على هذه الدورة القيمة و المجهود الطيب
و أرجو منك ذكر مجالات استخدام كل نوع من الأنواع التي ذكرتها يعني كل نوع من البلاستك تذكر معه المنتجات التي تصنع منه
و أرجو منك أيضاً تعزيز الشرح بالصور
و لك جزيل الشكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo1 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو الحصول علي مواقع تساعد في الحصول علي معلومات اكثر والي الامام دائما


----------



## سمير طلحة (29 نوفمبر 2006)

تقبل الله منك


----------



## م / محمود (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة و الاخوات الاعزاء​
شكرا على دعمك لهذة الدورة و مسادندكم لى على التقدم فيها و سوف تضمن الدورة فى مراحل متقدمة كل ما يدور فى بالكم مناستفسارات عن الحقن ان شاء الله​*:32: انتظروا المحاضرة كل يوم جمعة ان شاء الله *​

*دمتم فى رعاية الله و امنه*​


----------



## maidi (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الســـيد م / محمود 
شــكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة .


----------



## yaser hhh (29 نوفمبر 2006)

هذة بداية نهضة الامة وشكرا لك على هذة المعلومات


----------



## doit_711 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا علي المعلومات ونريد المزيد عن مراحل التشكيل والماكينات وانوعها وطرق التعامل معها ودوائر الهيدروليك وترتيب العمليات اعرف اني طامع لكن انتم الاجود فلا تحرمنا من فضلك


----------



## doit_711 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي نريد المزيد عن الماكينات وانوعها وافضلها ودوائرها الهبدروليكيه وكيفه تتابع عمليات التشكيل داخل الماكينه هذا الموضوع مهم جدا لي ليس في مجال عملي بل النني اريد المعرفه انا اعمل مهندس مكابس في انتاج السيراميك وكم هي جميله التعامل مع تلك الماكينات وخصوصا عندما تعرف ما يؤلمها كما الطفل لا يتكلم فقط يبكي اعني ان اعرف جيدا عن تلك الماكينات ودوائرها وما يحدث داخلها اثناء التشغيل ارجوك
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed zayan (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى جزاك اللة خيرا
واللة هذه الدورة جائت فى وقتها
وننتظر الكثير وشكررررررررا


----------



## محمدالبرديسى (30 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## maidi (30 نوفمبر 2006)

أتمنى أن تســـتمر المعلومات بشـــكل غير متقطع ، وأن يكون هناك دورات إختصاصية أخرى من الزملاء الذين لديهم خبرات في مجال عملهم ، لتتكون لدينا معرفة عن المجال التطبيقي الصناعي للهندســـة الكيميائية .


----------



## mf_shehata (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات و اتمنى منكم ان تكون تلك المعلومات متصلة و غير متقطعة
ارجو ان يتم جمعها مرة واحدة فى ملف كامل و عرض الدورة كاملة
و لكم منى كل احترام و تقدير على هذا المجهود


----------



## الألكتروني (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وارجو ان يتم جمعها في ملف واحد


----------



## zuhir sabah (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وللمزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_125_nour (1 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you very much my dear mhmoud


----------



## eng_125_nour (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*أعتذار وأنتظار*

اخي الباشمهندس محمود اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات القيمة ولن ما اقصده ان العمليات الاخري لها علاقة بالبلاستيك ولو تلاحظ من خلال الاسئلة احدهم يسال عن صناعة مواسير البلاستيك ما وددت ان انوه اليه اخي الفاضل ان عمليات تشكيل البلاستيك الاخري تمر عليها حتى مرور الكرام لان ستواجه اسئلة من هدا القبيل كيف ممكن صناعة علب الشامبو والمواسير ومقابض اواني الطهي وكل صريقة منهم تختلف عن الاخرى من نفخ وبثق وكبس وغيرها واعتقد اخي الفاضل لاداعي ان تكتب الحقن بالبونت العريض في ردك على الملاحظة اشكرك مجدداعلى المجهود الجبار وبالتوفيق


----------



## william kamel (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اللة ينور عليك ياباشمهندس==== william kamel


----------



## حسن هادي (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر لكل من يساهم في تطوير معلوماتنا


----------



## sona_soska (1 ديسمبر 2006)

انا متشكر فعلا الموضوع جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdo1 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يجله في ميزان حسناتك والي الامام وفي انتظار المزيد من مجهوداتكم الرائعه


----------



## سعيد شبل (2 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا, اود معرفة بعض المعلومات عن الفايبر جلاس


----------



## سمير طلحة (2 ديسمبر 2006)

من القلب شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخ محمود وفقك الله


----------



## خالد صلاح الدين (2 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة مش لاقى كلام اقولة غير ان ( العلم نور ونور اللة لا يهدة لعاص ) :75: :31:


----------



## ابو اية (3 ديسمبر 2006)

اني المهندس ابو اية وبصراحة انا جدا شاكر لمثل هذا الموضوع القيم راجين من الله عز وجل ان يوفقكم لما فيه خدمة للاعضاء


----------



## mgameel (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا
و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## QARAMAN (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك لهذا الموضوع وارجو ان تتواصل


----------



## adelzein (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نار (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد ان اعرف كيف تفيدنى خصائص البوليمر فى كبس اللبلاستيك


----------



## نار (4 ديسمبر 2006)

وهل لذلك علاقة بالمعات المستخدمة بمعنى ان اختلاف المادة التى سوف تصنع سوف بماذا وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عمار هاني بشير (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## never.before (6 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى


----------



## gama (6 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخى


----------



## maidi (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الســـيد م. محمود
لك أيضاً تحياتنا وشـــكرنا ، لهذه المعلومات القيمة . معك حتى انتهاء الدورة


----------



## Eng.Haythem (7 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود العظيم،،،


----------



## amazigh (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك و جعله لك في ميزان الحسنات 
لقد استفدت كثيرا منه ’ انتظر المزيد


----------



## م . نادين (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو أن تتبع هذه الدورة بمحاضرات عن استخدام هذه المواد البلاستيكية في تصنيع انابيب مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي والتجارب اللازمة لفحص هذه الانابيب من الناحية الفيزيائية والميكانيكية والكيميائية والنورمات الدولية لتقييم هذه الانابيب 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الدويري (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شيء رائع ونتمنى من المهندس شرح برنامج c-mold لافادتنا اكثر ان كانت له خبرة بذلك


----------



## الدويري (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شيء رائع ونتمنى من المهندس شرح برنامج c-mold لافادتنا اكثر ان كانت له خبرة بذلك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن هادي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا ممكن عن طريقة الحقن وطرق صناعة الانابيب البلاستيكية وعملية تغليف الاسلاك الكهربائية


----------



## نبيل البياتى (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع جيد واعطانى معلومات مفيده
بارك الله فيك وننتظر الحديث منك دائما


----------



## علاء الغفير (8 ديسمبر 2006)

جاذاك الله -عز وجل- خير على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## maidi (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الســــيد م . محمود
تحية لك على جهودك .


----------



## maidi (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوة الزملاء
أتمنى ممن لديه معلومات إختصاصية في الهندســـة الكيميائية ناتجة عن خبرته في العمل ألاّ يبخل علينا ، وله جذيل الشــكر.


----------



## maidi (9 ديسمبر 2006)

كما يســـعدني أن نتواصل عن طريق الرســـائل


----------



## maidi (9 ديسمبر 2006)

كما أرجو ممن لديه خبرة عملية في مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعية أن يمد لنا يد المســــاعدة


----------



## maidi (9 ديسمبر 2006)

وأخص بالذكر هنا صرف مصانع النســـيج


----------



## maidi (9 ديسمبر 2006)

وكذلك صرف مصانع المواد الغذائية والأدوية
وشــكراً للزملاء الأعزاء


----------



## Eng.Haythem (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يوفق الجميع، والله معلومات قيمة فعلاً.


----------



## hggi (9 ديسمبر 2006)

أللهم يسر لنا


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## KANAAN (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع ممتاز و مشاركات مدهشة


----------



## الديوان (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*والله يا أخي لا ندري كيف نشكرك...ولكن جزاك الله خيراً​*


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يوفقك يااستاذ


----------



## وائل عبده (15 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا

السلام عليكم
بعد التحيه 
اريد اخي تغير الاسم الخاص بي فهل يمكن وكيف


----------



## harwel (16 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل هذا العطاء وجميل هذا الشرح الدقيق ونتمنى المزيد منكم ولكم مني الدعاء بالتوفيق تحياتي


----------



## maidi (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لك الشـــكر الجزيل ، مع مزيد من العطاء


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم 
أخي م. محمود جزاك الله خيراً و أطلب منك عرض صور لمكائن حقيقية و هل تعمل هذه المكائن أوتوماتيكياً أم يدوياً و ما الفروق بين المكائن القديمة و الحديثة منها .*


----------



## محمد رفيق جمعة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

انها معلومات قيمة


----------



## علاء محسن علي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوتي اصحاب الدورة المحترمين ارجو ان تعلنو متى تبدأ الدوره ليتسنى لنا المشاركة معكم .... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاء محسن علي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ محمود ارجو ان توضح في الرسم عمليات التبريد بالنسبة للقالب ودرجة البروده ولك فائق الاحترام ونتمنى لك الموفقيه


----------



## احمد شبر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع جيد جدا ومفيد وبارك الله فيكم وارجو بعد اكمال المحاظرات بشكلها النهائي توضع في فايل واحد مرفق كي تكون اكثر فائدة للجميع مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل .
احمد شبر


----------



## harwel (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اخواني لكم مني التحية والتقدير انا اويد ما ذهب اليه الاخ احمد شبر واتمنى ان يتم تنفيذ الدورة في اسرع ما يمكن علما انني وجدت شرح او دورة في موقع اخر ولكني لا اعرف كيف يمكن نقلها للجميع 
وهل يسمح مشرف الموقع بذكر اسم الموقع الذي فية الدورة ولكم من اجمل تحية وشكر


----------



## ALSAYD_SS (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاء كل خير 
ارجو أن توسع محاضرك يامهندس محمود لمكن النفخ والسحب للبلاستيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ALSAYD_SS (24 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو افادتي بعناوين الشركات التي تنتج مواد الحقن الخام السي بي في سي ( CPVC )
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## أبو عمر المصري (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء - الأخ محمود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
بارك الله في الأخ محمود وجزاه عنا كل خير ونحي طريقة العرض و المجهود الواضح والإعداد الجيد

أبو عمر


----------



## eng-elmorsy (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه الدوره


----------



## william kamel (28 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك من كل قلبي-دورة ممتازة-اهديك تحياتي----وكل سنة وانت -------------william kamel


----------



## روبيكو (28 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوعات رائعه و مفيده شكرا
روبيكو


----------



## Eng_Hisham (29 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## abounadir (2 يناير 2007)

عيد كم مبارك ààààà اخي في الله تم في الهندسة ààà مشكورين جدا علي المجهودات المبدولة من طرفكم لاخراخ الامة من ضلام الجهل تحياتي يا هندسة bon fet


----------



## معتصم111 (14 يناير 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:52::52:
:11::11 اقوم حاليا بتصميم ريش توربينة هوائية فما هو انسب انواع الفايبرقلاس لتصميم الريش
بحيث تقاوم الظروف الجوية؟؟
ونسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير


----------



## م / محمود (20 يناير 2007)

الاخ العزيز من واقع الخبرة و الجياة العملية فان المراوح عادة ما تكون من مادة
Abs +20% Gf

والله اعلم


----------



## فني عمان (22 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## محمد فوزى محمود (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ العزيز / م محمود 
جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة وأنا أتمنى أن يكون عندك فيلم فيديو عن عملية الحقن كما أنني مستعد لارسال صورة من برنامج أحد ماكينات البلاستيك وبعض مشاكل المنتج وأسبابها وطريقة علاجها إن سمحت لي حتى يتثنى للجميع معرفة المزيد من المعلومات .
أخوك فى الله / محمد فوزي محمود


----------



## mn_mn_mn0 (13 فبراير 2007)

الاخ الكريم : م محمود

نشكرك على هذا المجهود المتميز متمنيين لك دوام النجاح والتوفيق
كنت اريد ان اسالك بعيدا عن الموضوع
اذا كان لديك بعض المواقع للنوظيف فى مجال البلاستيك 
او كيف ابحث عن وظيفه فى هذا المجال؟
مع العلم انى املك خبره اكثر من 8 سنوات فى مجال البلاستيك خاصه الحقن
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمد فوزى محمود (15 فبراير 2007)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ العزيز / م محمود 
جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة وأنا أتمنى أن يكون عندك فيلم فيديو عن عملية الحقن كما أنني مستعد لارسال صورة من برنامج أحد ماكينات البلاستيك وبعض مشاكل المنتج وأسبابها وطريقة علاجها إن سمحت لي حتى يتثنى للجميع معرفة المزيد من المعلومات .
أخوك فى الله / محمد فوزي محمود


----------



## محمد فوزى محمود (15 فبراير 2007)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ العزيز / م محمود 
جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة وأنا أتمنى أن يكون عندك فيلم فيديو عن عملية الحقن كما أنني مستعد لارسال صورة من برنامج أحد ماكينات البلاستيك وبعض مشاكل المنتج وأسبابها وطريقة علاجها إن سمحت لي حتى يتثنى للجميع معرفة المزيد من المعلومات .
أخوك فى الله / محمد فوزي محمود


----------



## معتصم111 (18 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
الأخ العزيز / م محمود
ارجو منكم صالح الدعاء لكي اوفق في مشروعي:14:


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (26 فبراير 2007)

*بالتوفيق*

الى مزيد من المعرفه والتفوق يا بسمهندس


----------



## CHE Amjad (1 مارس 2007)

i would ask about the thermoplastic composite. espically e--glass fiber as reinforcment and polyethylene as matrix. plz


----------



## علاء محسن علي (4 مارس 2007)

احد المشاركين يسال عن طريقة صناعة علب الشامبو .. هذه عمليه نفخ وليس عملية الانجكشن ..


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (29 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انا ليس عندي اي سؤال لانه ليس بتخصصي انما تخصصي هندسه قوى ميكانيكيه
ولاكني قمت بقرائه الموضوع وقد استفدت منه 
ولهدا اكتب هده الرساله لشكركم على ما بذلتموه من جهود 
فشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
وبارك الله فيكم ......وجزاكم الله كل كل كل خير*


----------



## م/علي حسن (8 يوليو 2007)

الى المهندس محمد زيان أنا تخرجت العام السابق وكان مشروعي نفس مشروعك اعداه تدوير البلاستيك واذا حبيت أي مساعده تستطيع مراجعة قسم الهندسة الصناعية جامعة 6 اكتوبر الدكتور أحمد جعفر رئيس القسم وتشوف المكنة والمشروع والدكيومنتيشن وتخد نسخة منها


----------



## محمد السروجي (13 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الكريم م/محمود
نود ان نشكرك بكل الحب عن تعبك في تقديم هذة الدورة حيث انني كنت اجد في هذا الموضوع انة صعب للغاية لاكن طريقة تناولك لهذا الموضوع وفرة علي الكثير و الكثير
شكرا"


----------



## تامر حلمى احمد (20 أغسطس 2007)

:14: ممتاز:32:


----------



## ناهض جعفر (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيكوارجو ان تعزز شرحك بالصور العملية *​


----------



## ناهض جعفر (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك *​ وارجو ان تعزز شرحك بالصور العملية 
مع التقدير


----------



## الهيثم لسكب الرصاص (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته من الهيثم لسكب الرصاصالاثقال البحرية أود معرفة كيفية إستخراج معدن الرصاص ومصدره ووفقني الله وإياكم في العمل الصالح


----------



## semsem_igig (29 يناير 2009)

جراكم الله خيرا


----------



## mokacd (12 أبريل 2009)

شكراعلى هذه الموقع الرائع جدا جدا


----------



## محمد مكاوي 2 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخي الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاي كتر الله خيرك


----------



## محمد مكاوي 2 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخ محمود شرح مفسر لصناعة ال p.v.c وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس وليد88 (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا عليها


----------



## المهندس وليد88 (7 يونيو 2010)

رجاء كيفيه عمل الصيانه لماكينات الحقن


----------



## سيدعبدة (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا
واسال اللة ان يجعلة فى ميزان حستاتك


----------



## تيم الحسن (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
نرجو من لديه مواقع لحسابات شغل اكياس البلاستيك ونسب الخلط و خلافه ان يكتبها الينا و له منا خالص الدعاء فالدنيا ولتكن فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## يوسف زينهم محمد (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## بوشاه (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sh_mo (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng/ Robocon (5 يناير 2011)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس محمود لي سؤالان احترت في اجابتهما بشكل وافي ...الأول ماهو الضغط الخلفي (back pressue) ومافائدتة وكيف يتم التحكم فيه ؟؟
السؤال الثاني لماذا يحتاج المنتج في بعض الاحيان الى الحقن على أكثر من مرحله (حقنة أولى وثانية وأحيانا ثالثة) واحيانا يكون لكل مرحلة فيهم (حقنة) ضغط وسرعة مختلفة عن سابقتها؟ وماهي العوامل المؤثرة في هذا الموضوع والتي تجعل المشغل يبادر الى الحقن على أكثر من مرحلة حقن ؟ أرجو التوضيح جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hosam002 (4 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء عما تقدمون
ارجو الاسترسال اكثر فى التحكم الالكترونى


----------



## ابو درويش 2 (11 يونيو 2011)

افادكم الله 
مع خالص دعواتنا


----------



## eng.bishoy (21 يوليو 2011)

مساء الخير انا عندى مشكلة فى مكنة اربورج 70 طن
مش شغاله حركات وجيبالى على الشاشه ان اويس المانى اعمل ايه


----------



## alaasur (11 أغسطس 2011)

رائع ...جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد في مجال البلاستيك


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## siindoo (20 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ،، كيف ممكن نحسب زمن التبريد الأمثل و ضغط الحقن في عمليات القولبة بالحقن للمنتجات البلاستيكية وبالاخص البولي بروبلين


----------



## talib ahmmed (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو من سعادتكم التكرم بشرح طريقة التكرير وكيفية الخلط بين المواد الخام و المكرار وشكران


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (26 يناير 2012)

فين الدورة يا حضرات


----------



## en.tarik (20 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## nabel abb (10 يوليو 2012)

عطل فى سخانات النجل 150 طن es 700 /150 st


----------



## md beida (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك​الله​كل خير​


----------



## khaledamoora (4 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم الا يوجد ملف استطيع تحميله للدورة


----------



## eng_shennawy (23 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (23 أبريل 2014)

نتمنى اغلاق الموضوع

لايوج الا ردود بدون موضوع


----------



## ahmedglogha (21 يونيو 2015)

اين هي الماده التعليميه للمكان؟ اعتذر لعدم الدرايه التامة بنظام الدورات في المنتدى القيم والممتاز


----------

